# Arturia announces V Collection 6



## zolhof (Dec 5, 2017)

Analog Lab, *Clavinet* V, *Fairlight CMI* V, *DX7* V, *Buchla Easel* V, Synclavier V, B-3 V, Mini V, Piano V, Stage-73 V, Matrix-12 V, Farfisa V, Solina V, SEM V, Wurli V, Jup-8 V, ARP 2600 V, CS-80 V, Prophet V, VOX Continental V, Modular V.

*newbies in bold


----------



## mac (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 5, 2017)

I paid $199 this year to get the V collection. They gave me a discount from the standard $249 because I had Minifilter from when it was given away free last December.

So what does it cost for me to upgrade to 6 and get 3 synths and a clav?

$199.

Think I'll pass. When they have their next half price sale on their synths I'll probably pick up the DX7 for $50.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm a sucker for DX so gotta buy this...


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 5, 2017)

Already have two very good FM options in FM8 & the free Dexed, but am a sucker for Fairlight. The Buchla looks like it could be fun as well but I will stick with Aalto for now.

Would still like Arturia to take on the Voyetra 8, Chroma & Expander, Synthex, and PS3100 one day.


----------



## heisenberg (Dec 5, 2017)

Echo the previous comments. Price is rich considering their recent pricing history, even though it is a good deal when you consider the cost per new synth.

Buchla I find the most appealing. Have to look into the Fairlight... does it include a sampler?! Previous softsynth versions of the Fairlight that I have seen do not include the sampler functionality. Have lots of good FM options with FM8 being the leader of the pack with its excellent UI and workflow... once you figure it out.

Arturia will discount it further, but you may have to wait quite a while.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 5, 2017)

You can import your own samples into the Fairlight. Hope that helps. Just keep in mind it's a lo-fi vintage sampling model.

I have always done carte blanche with Arturia which might mean spending a bit more but also not getting stuck with junk I will not use long term.



heisenberg said:


> Echo the previous comments. Price is rich considering their recent pricing history, even though it is a good deal when you consider the cost per new synth.
> 
> Buchla I find the most appealing. Have to look into the Fairlight... does it include a sampler?! Previous softsynth versions of the Fairlight that I have seen do not include the sampler functionality. Have lots of good FM options with FM8 being the leader of the pack with its excellent UI and workflow... once you figure it out.
> 
> Arturia will discount it further, but you may have to wait quite a while.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Dec 5, 2017)

4K resizable interfaces. That's gotta help.


----------



## ghobii (Dec 5, 2017)

Looks like Analog Lab 3 is a free update for Lab 2 owners.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 5, 2017)

ghobii said:


> Looks like Analog Lab 3 is a free update for Lab 2 owners.


Yes, it is. You download it in the Arturia Service Center, and then you have to scan for it in Kontakt Standalone. 
It has a lot of presets from all three synths and the Clav. As far as I can tell it has all the presets that you would get if you purchased Collection 6.

Analog Lab 3 has a new interface. There are four categories: Synths, Pianos, Organs, and Multi. 
If you select "Synths" you can select the Buchla Easel, CMI and DX7. The Clavinet turns up under "Pianos."

"Multis" is an attempt to keep up a little bit with IK's Syntronik, I think. You can have two presets up at once, either from the same synth or two different ones. 

Syntronik lets you combine four synths and has a very easy interface for adjusting panning, keyboard splits, effects, etc. It's got a lot more beef, but this is still a very welcome addition to Analog Lab. My first passes through the multi presets suggest that they are some of the fattest, fullest sounds to be found in Analog Lab.


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 5, 2017)

Just upgraded to Analog 3 and spent some time with it. In a word. Inspiring. The multi mode is awesome. There's a patch called something like 18 oscillator strings which uses two Moog modulars and it is huge and lovely.

I spent a lot of time layering DX sounds with some great results. I'm not sure if you can detune each layer. I was hoping to layer 2 FM tines type of patches and fake a TX812 stereo patch. 

I wish they had made the DX7 multitimbral so that you could layer up to 8 sounds like in the hardware TX816. Being able to pan and detune that many FM voices creates a huge sound.

With this said layering even 2 in multimode made my computer pop and click. It is an older machine but I have a feeling these synth are rather heavy. There's a warning that the Buchla will eat 20% of an I7 processor with a single voice!

I only own Analog lab and the Jupiter 8. I think the time has come for me to buy the collection.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 6, 2017)

The Analog 3 interface is set up in 3 tabs to handle the multis.
The first two are for adjusting the parameters for Synth one and two. 
The third is "Live" mode which allows you to tweak things for the entire multi, including panning and adjusting volume of Parts one and two. There are knobs for timbre, time, and "smooth," and also four Macros. These can be easily assigned (not by midi learn, from a list) to things like the resonance of one of the synths.

I downloaded the DX7 demo and it has 432 presets, the same as Analog 3. So it seems to me that you get all the presets in Version 6, simply by upgrading for free to Analog 3. The only thing you don't get is the ability to tweak them and program through the full emulated interface. But you can arguably tweak the presets in Analog Lab in a way similar to Syntronik and UVI synths. 

With Version 5 I generally worked in the separate instruments, and rarely in Analog Lab. But if I had Version 6 I would work more in Analog Lab because of the Multis.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 6, 2017)

If you guys ever give the Free Dexed plugin a spin let me know, I have about 100,000 DX patches I can share with you 

Darren, can't you layer easily in your DAW ? I just use Track Stacks in Logic for ie.


----------



## JPQ (Dec 6, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Already have two very good FM options in FM8 & the free Dexed, but am a sucker for Fairlight. The Buchla looks like it could be fun as well but I will stick with Aalto for now.
> 
> Would still like Arturia to take on the Voyetra 8, Chroma & Expander, Synthex, and PS3100 one day.



And very good FM option is also Blue 2 i feel i like more than FM8 and does otherthings as well. Generally i dont care how Arturia synths sounds but indeed they look nice and their demos are one of best composition wise i feel.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Dec 6, 2017)

I agree with others, I think $200 is way too much to upgrade. I spent $200 to buy the collection back in November 2015 (when it was half price), $200 to upgrade last May, and now they want $200 again? Theoretically I could just skip this year and save this $200 and add it to the next release and buy a new version for $400. That's nuts. This is punishing your fanbase.


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 6, 2017)

Yeah, $200 seems a little stiff. I'll buy 6 months from now at half off!


----------



## zolhof (Dec 6, 2017)

Agreed, there's only so much I can spend in those upgrades... will end in divorce haha

I'm on an endless quest for the perfect DX7 harmonica emulation (don't judge), this is the closest I got with a Kurzweil PC3K:



The Arturia seems to be great contender.


----------



## D Halgren (Dec 6, 2017)

Anybody else having trouble accessing Arturia? Website seems to be down and Software Center won't open.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 6, 2017)

I had no problem downloading all the V Collection 5 updates and Analog Lab 3 around 6 hours ago.


----------



## D Halgren (Dec 6, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> I had no problem downloading all the V Collection 5 updates and Analog Lab 3 around 6 hours ago.


Still no go for me. Have you checked the website or tried to open Software Center lately?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 6, 2017)

The Arturia website seems to be in meltdown at the moment...


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 6, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> If you guys ever give the Free Dexed plugin a spin let me know, I have about 100,000 DX patches I can share with you
> 
> Darren, can't you layer easily in your DAW ? I just use Track Stacks in Logic for ie.



Synth Punk,

I'm a bit of an FM junky from the old days. I love Chick Corea's Eletrik Band where he used a lot of FM. I can't program it at all but when you stack up a ton of FM it can get nice and warm but more interesting than a typical saw wave. 

Harware-wise I actually just sold my TX802 but still have a Yamaha SY22 and an SY99 as well. Software-wise I have Dexed, FM8, DX Heaven and Falcon which has a 4 operator FM. 

With these new additions to the V collection I'm really thinking it's time to buy but... you have a great point about just using Analog Lab as there's a ton of music in there and it's a lot less money!

I use Cubase. Not sure how to stack. I know I can load in multiple instruments on individual midi tracks, selct them all and then play and all will sound at the same time. Maybe there's a more elegant way of doing this?

All the very best,

Darren

PS I'd be happy to partake in your DX patches if you're OK with that? Can you PM me?


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 6, 2017)

D Halgren said:


> Anybody else having trouble accessing Arturia? Website seems to be down and Software Center won't open.


Indeed, I've just tried running the Software Center app. It gives me the spinning dots when signing in, and at the bottom says "Status: Checking connection..." here. (Mac El Capitan)


----------



## D Halgren (Dec 6, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> Indeed, I've just tried running the Software Center app. It gives me the spinning dots when signing in, and at the bottom says "Status: Checking connection..." here. (Mac El Capitan)


I was so looking forward to upgrading Analog and Piano V. Guess I have to wait a little longer.


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 6, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> Indeed, I've just tried running the Software Center app. It gives me the spinning dots when signing in, and at the bottom says "Status: Checking connection..." here. (Mac El Capitan)



Yes they've been having issues all day it seems accessing the site. I'm still trying to log into the Software Center. Yesterday however I successfully downloaded the demos (20 minutes of free play) of the 4 new synths that added and they are awesome! 

Buchla Music Easel
CMI
DX7
Clavinet

Not that I need to add any more synths to my plate especially since I have most of these emulations already in UVI products but these offer a lot more functionality and are quite deeper. Not sure I'm ready to upgrade AGAIN as each year they refine a few things but these 4 new ones added are really cool. I was unsure of the interfaces at first as they seem so _billboardy_ but they're quite solid and sound really great.

I've heard others are not so keen on their Piano V, it's not as heavily sampled as many other piano plugins but I have to say I like it a lot! It's easy to navigate combinations of pianos, mic positions, rooms, etc in the interface and there are so many options. Plus they give us a few new pianos that sound pretty great without having to do a lot of tweaking. I've spent a lot of money upgrading over the years so I'll maybe wait for another sale down the line but this upgrade is one my radar for sure.


----------



## D Halgren (Dec 6, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> Yes they've been having issues all day it seems accessing the site. I'm still trying to log into the Software Center. Yesterday however I successfully downloaded the demos (20 minutes of free play) of the 4 new synths that added and they are awesome!
> 
> Buchla Music Easel
> CMI
> ...


I prefer Piano V too. Poor mans Pianoteq.


----------



## LFO (Dec 6, 2017)

I've been using Arturia products for a long time and really like them, but $199 for an upgrade from V to VI is too pricey. I'd buy it for the improved GUIs and the DX and Analog Lab 3, but the other synths don't hold too much interest. (Well, Buchla Easel looks cool too actually.) But I don't think it is worthy of $199. I guess I will join the bandwagon of people waiting for a sale. It's not like I'm going to get bored with V anytime soon.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 6, 2017)

I hope Yannick got the graphics right this time. That and having the Buchla and Fairlight might be fun.


----------



## Prockamanisc (Dec 7, 2017)

I emailed them to let them know how I felt about the exorbitant cost of the upgrade, and within a few seconds I received this reply (so they obviously have this response at the ready!)

_Thank you for your email, and sorry for the inconvenience caused.

I do understand your concern.

The recent update to V Collection 6 has taken thousands of hours of our top-notch developers and other Arturia members doing their absolute best. This includes work on 4 brand new, exciting instruments, thousands of incredible new preset sounds, all-round improvements on every instrument, and major updates to Piano V and Analog Lab.

We simply wouldn’t have been able to do all of this if we gave free upgrades to V Collection 6.

Some of our competitors and other companies prefer to ask their customers to pay for a subscription each month or each year for using their products. We don't, as believe that once you buy an Arturia software, it is yours forever.

The respect we have for our customers and the users of our instruments, especially the most faithful ones, remains our strongest source of motivation. This is the reason we set up special introductory offers; to allow as many people as possible to upgrade their V Collection software, or “crossgrade” from other, related Arturia products.

Please note that to see the offer price based on the products you already own, you must be logged in your account.


I hope you understand our position._


----------



## Prockamanisc (Dec 7, 2017)

And here's how I replied:

_I completely agree, and I have disdain for companies that charge a monthly fee to use their products. I appreciate that Arturia does not choose to go that route. I also completely respect the work that the Arturia team has put into this project. I can imagine it’s a grueling process. 

My point, however, is that the upgrade charge is simply too expensive, and I know that myself and many other composers will not be upgrading this time around because it is simply not cost-effective to do so. If it were $100, probably most of it would jump on it. If it were $50, then all of us would jump on it. 

Just some simple math, I obviously don’t know what your sales numbers are: if you charge $200, but you price out half of your users, then you’re only making half of what you could be (and also disappointing or pissing off half of your users). If you charge $100 and everybody buys, then you make the same amount, but everybody is happy._


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 7, 2017)

This is really all predictable. If they set the price at $100, everyone would upgrade immediately. By asking $200 now, those anxious for the update buy now and others wait for the half off, so they make more money by starting out high!


----------



## mac (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm pretty sure if we stay on 5 we get the updated plugins, so we're still gaining.


----------



## clisma (Dec 7, 2017)

Could someone be so kind as to explain to me one thing: do Arturia do updates for V every year, like iZotope for their plugs and suites? If so, I understand the argument of the upgrade being too expensive, as I myself only upgrade iZotope plugs every other year. But if not, wouldn’t you agree that this is still tremendous value? They’ve upgraded the instruments on many fronts, added thousands of new presets, and added 4(!) new instruments, which alone would justify the cost of the upgrade in my opinion.

It seems to me that we, especially as musicians, would do well to understand the amount of work that goes into something like this. I would love for all upgrade prices to be cheaper all around, but these things take time, salaries and other resources that have to be accounted for. And they are in it for the profit in the end, as well.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 7, 2017)

In addition to the four new instruments and Analog Lab 3, Piano V has also been updated to V2. 

Anybody know how it has changed?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Dec 7, 2017)

I thought Arturia's response does them great credit. I don't think the upgrade is too expensive at all.

The problem is the high level of discounting that went on with the previous product - it price conditioned us to a very low cost for what is a very comprehensive package.

If you consider there are four new instruments - that makes each one £ 50 each - which seems to me to be very reasonable pricewise. 

We've got to used to very deep discounts - and if we are not careful developers will start going out of business.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 7, 2017)

As I said in another forum, the upgrade price doesn't bother me. I think it's good value. But the time limit for current customers to upgrade at that price is what is hard to understand. How much will the price to upgrade go up for current users? I think a good way to show appreciation for those customers would be to let us upgrade at that price when it's good for us. Otherwise I'll just wait for a sale.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 7, 2017)

The free upgrade to Analog 3 includes: 
Buchla Easel (255 presets)
CMI (362 presets) 
DX7 (432 presets)
Clav (74 presets)

That's a lot of content. And I am happy to explore the free demos of the new synths while I wait for the sale.
IMHO I think they treat their customers very well. They're not forcing us to buy the upgrade today.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 7, 2017)

TigerTheFrog said:


> The free upgrade to Analog 3 includes:
> Buchla Easel (255 presets)
> CMI (362 presets)
> DX7 (432 presets)
> ...


Sure, I'm happy that I get to try out a lot of the new content via Analog 3 while I wait to upgrade. I look forward to trying those new Piano models as well. But in my case it will be a while.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 8, 2017)

galactic orange said:


> Sure, I'm happy that I get to try out a lot of the new content via Analog 3 while I wait to upgrade. I look forward to trying those new Piano models as well. But in my case it will be a while.


But you CAN try out the three synths, the clav, and the new piano models today without paying a cent. Just download the free demos. They work for 20 minutes. You can play each one whenever you like and I don't think the demos ever expire.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 8, 2017)

TigerTheFrog said:


> But you CAN try out the three synths, the clav, and the new piano models today without paying a cent. Just download the free demos. They work for 20 minutes. You can play each one whenever you like and I don't think the demos ever expire.


Great. Will do! Thanks for the reminder. Also, in my account on Arturia's site $20 to upgrade to Piano V 2 is not bad at all.


----------



## T-Funk (Dec 8, 2017)

Overall, I like the update and appreciate receiving Analog Lab 3 for free. As a V Collection 5 owner, I mainly use Analog Lab 2 and only purchase the bundle for full edit capability when needed.

With that said, on my system, Analog Lab 3 consumes about twice the CPU resources of Analog Lab 2. Since I already have Analog Lab 3, I will wait until it has received several patches to improve its optimization of CPU resources. Also, I am not a fan of the new Analog Lab 3 GUI, but it might grow on me over time.


----------



## rossominerale (Dec 8, 2017)

From the demos, CPU optimisation seems pretty poor at this moment (on a macbook pro 13" i7 dual core 4gHz, 16gb ram). CMI V seems pretty fun though, but one instance crackles on my system. Buchla is unusable on my system/ DX7 a bit heavier than expected, as reported by other users (but at that point NI FM8 is still a more than valid, solid, CPU-friendly, option).


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 8, 2017)

I don't know if Piano V2 sounds better, but it does have a lot more presets.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 8, 2017)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I don't know if Piano V2 sounds better, but it does have a lot more presets.


Lordy!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Dec 8, 2017)

zolhof said:


> Agreed, there's only so much I can spend in those upgrades... will end in divorce haha
> 
> I'm on an endless quest for the perfect DX7 harmonica emulation (don't judge), this is the closest I got with a Kurzweil PC3K:
> 
> ...



I think you nailed it, although I haven't heard that song in 20 years or so.


----------



## Tfis (Dec 9, 2017)

I'm still on 3. Is 200 bucks for V6 worth it?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 14, 2017)

FYI, If any of you are considering buying a single new synth, Analog 3, or the clav for $99, they are at AudioDeluxe for $83.99 (in the cart). (Unfortunately I think this deal may be over now.) 

Piano V2 is only a $20 upgrade from Arturia if you have the V Collection 5.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 17, 2017)

Just updated last night to V6.

The Good:
Fairlight tons of fun (especially when your drunk, have freinds visiting, and pretend your in a 80's band)

Scaleable GUI's

CS80V3, SEMV2, & Matrix 12V still sound great and remain on my premier list.

The Eehh:
The Buchla is ok, still prefer Aalto

The new patch browser, like I said ehhh

The Bad:
Whatever they have done to Jupiter8V it's mess now, visually and sonically.

Updating made my Arturia expansion patch packs disappear


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 22, 2017)

Interesting note in the recent Arturia Newsletter: 

Regarding the $199 launch offer for V Collection 5 owners. 

_As an owner of a previous V Collection, you can take advantage of the best offer you will ever get on V Collection 6! _

Hmm... the best offer I will ever get. I paid $199 directly from the Arturia site to get ALL 17 instruments in V Collection 5. (They discounted it from $249 because I owned the free gift Minifilter from last Christmas.)

So... 17 instruments for $199, and then for another $199 I get 4 more and an upgrade on the piano. And that's the best price ever. Wow. I think I'll pass on that. Maybe I'll check in and see what they're charging for V Collection 8 or 9. 

I'm very interested in version 6, but for $199 I think I would rather buy Zebra.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Dec 23, 2017)

In fairness to Arturia, I should say that they recently added 15 new multi presets in Analog 3 as a kind of Christmas gift.  You can get them by updating to the latest version of AL3 from the Arturia Software Center.

If I'm not mistaken, there are also updates there for Stage-73 and Wurli V2. I thought I was fully up-to-date and I found them there when I updated to the newest AL3.


----------



## rossominerale (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi all,

I have posted this on KVR, but actually I thought that I could ask here as well as this forum is more specialised in film scoring.

I have got a gift voucher to use on an online shop and I am looking for advice on Arturia products.

I have an i7 3ghz macbook pro 13" and I have Diva, Repro, Zebra, Bazille (which I want to get rid of), Madrona Aalto, Serum and Komplete Select. I use software instruments mainly for film scoring and sound design and I use Logic Pro X. I don't have FM8.

I am able to get only 1 plugin and I was thinking one of the following:

- Arturia CMI VI
- Arturia DX7
- Arturia Buchla (but I guess I am covered with the wonderful Aalto, which I absolutely adore)
- Arturia Analog Lab 3 (for the value of presets when hunting for an idea)

I am attracted by the CMI VI, but perhaps in the long run it might get under-utilised once the "novelty" period has passed (and also because of its very characteristic sonic-signature). Also from some tests the CMI VI seems more CPU consuming than DX7. 

I have demoed the stuff, just I am a bit undecided regarding the long-term value.
Do you have any advice? CPU usage is important too.

The voucher is $99.

Thanks


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 28, 2017)

The CMI is good, but rather nostalgic

I agree that if you have Aalto you do not need Buchla reaaly

If you have FM8 or even the free Dexed plugin you should be fine for FM.

Very nice setup you have. The other analog vst's I really like are Tal Uno-LX, and SP OP-X Pro II (or the free OBXd).

Perhaps your $99 would be more useful put into something sound design realm such as Reaktor6, Omni2, Granite (or other Granular synth), Falcon, etc. Also do not forget you have a VERY powerful tool already in Logic Alchemy. 

Take time to explore Bazille before letting it go btw, it is very, very powerful instrument and completely different than Zebra and Diva. Take a look at the fantastic Bazille soundsets from Leap Into The Void.



rossominerale said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have posted this on KVR, but actually I thought that I could ask here as well as this forum is more specialised in film scoring.
> 
> ...


----------



## rossominerale (Dec 28, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> The CMI is good, but rather nostalgic
> 
> I agree that if you have Aalto you do not need Buchla reaaly
> 
> ...




Thanks synthpunk for your reply!

I don't have FM8, but I have Dexed. The new arturia DX7 sounds nice but I am not a big fan of the interface, nor of its CPU usage.

CMI is so fun but I have the impression that it will get forgotten soon.

I actually have Reaktor 6 (I forgot to put in the list).

The voucher is for reverb.com and I cannot use it for Omni2 (too expensive at the moment, even with the voucher) nor Granite, Falcon or TAL products (Diva covers me regarding the Uno-LX, but TAL sampler is nice). I was actually looking for Kaivo (for which I wish to exchange Bazille) as I am actually looking for a less "beefy" sound and not a subtractive synth.

Still Analog Lab 3 may be an option...


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 28, 2017)

Here are some other ideas...

check out the new Sugar Bytes synth in another thread here. and check out Roli's Equator synth

Dont forget to utilize Alchemy!! Some horrible presets so make it your own.



rossominerale said:


> Thanks synthpunk for your reply!
> 
> I don't have FM8, but I have Dexed. The new arturia DX7 sounds nice but I am not a big fan of the interface, nor of its CPU usage.
> 
> ...


----------



## rossominerale (Dec 28, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Here are some other ideas...
> 
> check out the new Sugar Bytes synth in another thread here. and check out Roli's Equator synth
> 
> Dont forget to utilize Alchemy!! Some horrible presets so make it your own.



I think they sell Sugar Bytes stuff, but not sure if they sell the new one, they sell Obscurium for sure. Alchemy is nice but for some strange reason I don't gel with the interface, too many tabs, and yes, horrible presets.


----------



## rossominerale (Dec 28, 2017)

rossominerale said:


> I think they sell Sugar Bytes stuff, but not sure if they sell the new one, they sell Obscurium for sure. Alchemy is nice but for some strange reason I don't gel with the interface, too many tabs, and yes, horrible presets.



I have demoed Analog Lab 3 again today and I don't know, there is something that I don't like about these vst. Perhaps it's because I am trying them in isolation, but to me they seem to suffer a bit of aliasing (maybe now i am too used to u-he and madrona labs sound). Perhaps I may use the voucher to save some money on Fabfilter Pro Q2 or U-he Satin instead. Maybe I am going off-topic....


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Dec 29, 2017)

Greetings all!
Anyone know how to assign sustain pedal to analog labs 3? Some of the synths don't work with sustain pedal. I guess it's because the orignial synth from the 70s or 80s didn't have that function. However I would like to play the Matrix 12, Prophet 5 etc with sustain pedal. Please help me if you know the trick!


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 29, 2017)

It should already be pre-mapped, if it's not working your controller is not sending it or your host is blocking it, etc.The only ones I have ever had sustain pedal issues with are certain Reaktor ensembles.



Jonas Hallstrom said:


> Greetings all!
> Anyone know how to assign sustain pedal to analog labs 3? Some of the synths don't work with sustain pedal. I guess it's because the orignial synth from the 70s or 80s didn't have that function. However I would like to play the Matrix 12, Prophet 5 etc with sustain pedal. Please help me if you know the trick!


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 29, 2017)

Love this collection and also bought some expansion packs for Analog Lab 3 including Tangerine Dream and Vangelis packs


----------



## s_bettinzana (Dec 29, 2017)

Jonas Hallstrom said:


> Greetings all!
> Anyone know how to assign sustain pedal to analog labs 3? Some of the synths don't work with sustain pedal. I guess it's because the orignial synth from the 70s or 80s didn't have that function. However I would like to play the Matrix 12, Prophet 5 etc with sustain pedal. Please help me if you know the trick!



I have checked now and the default behaviour in Matrix 12 and Prophet V3 is with a not working sustain pedal, BUT ... check in the low-right angle of the GUI ... do you see the "Sustain Hold" in Matrix 12 and the "Sustain Mode" in the Prophet? Tweak them at your preference.
I am not speaking about Analog Lab (which I haven't installed, so I cannot help), but about the instruments (VST).


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks alot s_bettinzana! Will check that!


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 29, 2017)

dcoscina said:


> Love this collection and also bought some expansion packs for Analog Lab 3 including Tangerine Dream and Vangelis packs



YES! Arturia sure not making these as visible as they might. Stumbled on in VSTi itself and adding Pink Floyd, JMJ Soundpacks, as well !!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 6, 2018)

I have messed around with Analog 3 quite a bit, but I never knew about all the features, until I watched this video tutorial. Worth a look.


----------



## Krisemm (Jan 8, 2018)

No idea why they chose to make a DX7 emulation.
Most people want analogue =/
I heard enough crappy dx7 in the 80s to last me a lifetime.

As for the fairlight, I sed to dream of owning one but it was £32k for the basic system. Then came the ensoniq mirage, then came vst samplers, and now there are free samplers that can do much much more than something that used to cost more than a house.
Not sure why arturia think we need to go back to 8bit samples of a few seconds long, with a library of what must be dob barks, car horns and smashjing glasses. The Fairlight was awesome in 1985, but its antiquated now, and irrelevant, except for being a historical talking point.

The buchla easel would interest me, but im not interested in paying $199 for one usable synth when I already have the preceding V-collection and use it very little. To be honest, Im not a fan of arturia sound quality as their sounds usually tend to have too much low-mid energy for my tastes.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 8, 2018)

Aalto does a great Buchla style impression for $99. Some good stuff in Reaktor 6 blocks also.



Krisemm said:


> The buchla easel would interest me, but im not interested in paying $199 for one usable synth when I already have the preceding V-collection and use it very little. To be honest, Im not a fan of arturia sound quality as their sounds usually tend to have too much low-mid energy for my tastes.


----------



## Krisemm (Jan 8, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Aalto does a great Buchla style impression for $99. Some good stuff in Reaktor 6 blocks also.



yeah Im familiar with aalto as I got a free version of it with Computer Music magazine. I really like it. I love the tone of its oscillators and thats the main thing I go for every time.
I dont care if it'll make my dinner and has a cuckoo that pops out every hour to tell me how long i've been working on a track etc.....as it don't mean a thing, if it ain't got dat schwing and its oscillators are KING.

For that reason, I trust all things native instruments, and love reaktor =)


----------



## Krisemm (Jan 8, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Aalto does a great Buchla style impression for $99. Some good stuff in Reaktor 6 blocks also.



There's also this =)

https://www.native-instruments.com/en/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/11077/


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 9, 2018)

Did the special upgrade from V.5 to V.6 at $199. expire already ? I thought it is still valid on Jan. 10th, (It's still Jan. 9th in California), but I only see it at full price when I add the $199. deal to my shopping cart.

Any feedback on this ?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Jan 10, 2018)

I would try again today. Perhaps there was a temporary glitch in the Arturia site.

But if you can't buy it on their site, I would send a support request to their sales team. Maybe they will give you the launch price when they respond to your request, because you are obviously ready to buy today.

But eventually they will offer this price again. They say this is the best price they will ever offer, but they don't say they won't offer it again.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 10, 2018)

I love Arturia’s hardware, having both a Matrixbrute and a Beatstep Pro - they are so amazing! The software synths, however, leave me puzzled and bored, as I can’t really tell the difference between their various emulations - they all sound too much like each other. Am I the only who feels this way?


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 10, 2018)

TigerTheFrog said:


> I would try again today. Perhaps there was a temporary glitch in the Arturia site.
> 
> But if you can't buy it on their site, I would send a support request to their sales team. Maybe they will give you the launch price when they respond to your request, because you are obviously ready to buy today.
> 
> But eventually they will offer this price again. They say this is the best price they will ever offer, but they don't say they won't offer it again.



Hi,

They emailed me informing me that they had a glitch in their system last night, which didn't allow for the promo price to be online. I tried again this morning, and all was fine, I purchased the Upgrade from V5 to V6 at $199. via the promo link in my account, and the price in the shopping cart was correct.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## JPQ (Oct 3, 2018)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> I love Arturia’s hardware, having both a Matrixbrute and a Beatstep Pro - they are so amazing! The software synths, however, leave me puzzled and bored, as I can’t really tell the difference between their various emulations - they all sound too much like each other. Am I the only who feels this way?



Not only one at least you and me feel this way.


----------

